# Can i put more then 10 males in a single aquarium?



## Burn_X1 (Dec 4, 2006)

I know that if you put more then 10 xifo m in a single aquarium, they will not fight. Can i apply this mettod to betta?
The aquarium will be at 140L


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

If you put more than 1 male in the same tank, they WILL fight. Bettas are also known as Siamese FIGHTING fish.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not even paradise fish in case you may think it can apply to all anabantids. Even gouramis should not have too many males in one tank. Males make bubblenests and that is one reason why they tend to become aggressive. They mark their own territories.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i wouldnt try this.


----------



## KishFeeper (Dec 28, 2006)

No No No.. Dont put male bettas together (Unless they grew uptogether but i still will not recommend it)


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

KishFeeper said:


> No No No.. Dont put male bettas together (Unless they grew uptogether but i still will not recommend it)


Not even when they grew up. Bettas even as siblings will even fight hence the need to provide lots of small tanks for the male fry as they grow or you risk letting them fight to death.:shake:


----------



## Burn_X1 (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIu2A3jxy8s
Why they don't fight???


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

ok well, they are betta fry. they are still growing, but soon enought they will all be seperated as well.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

they will fight, sometimes people have succsesfully had two bettas in the same tank with minimal problems but 10 bettas?? It is an almost garunteed disaster


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

And notice the person said this....



> It's a 10 gallon tank - there are about 3x more fish than the video shows in there. They stayed there for *2 months before the males were moved to their own jars *and the females eventually all found homes.


----------



## sazzy (Oct 20, 2006)

i have had 2 bettas in the same tank, with a clear divide and they tried to get under the gap to rip each other to shreds  
if you dont believe anyone here try it and good look, but itll be a waste of 2 of the most beautiful fish you can buy!!! :evil:


----------



## mutt (Dec 30, 2006)

If you dont want to invest in seperate aquariums, you can buy dividers to put in larger tanks. Then the filtration etc can be one unit, the fish can see each other which does encourage them to puff up their fins, but they won't harm each other. Putting them together will result in a sad situation. Betta's do not school in the wild; they live in little potholes of water in rice paddies, etc so 1. big tanks make them nervous and 2. they are not social so why force that upon them. At least the divider gives them their own territory that can't be invaded. IMO, the idea of a pet is to put it in a situation that closely mimics how it wants to live in the wild. Sure they can adapt on some aspects but think about how you would feel if the situation was turned. Sometimes its difficult for humans to imagine wanting to live in a small tank alone because we desire just the opposite - lots of free space, socialization etc.

Just my thoughts.

//


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

the bettas will almost certainly tear each other up if left in the same aquarium...even if they are siblings. I spent a good bit of time breeding them and the males have to be put in their own jars once they reach a certain age. And while I've successfully used the dividers to keep them you have to watch out that they dont try to jump the dividers to get to each other. I've seen it happen before.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

You might want to avoid this as well.:mrgreen: Why? I had 4 bettas with completely shredded fins after the suction cups peeled off causing it to fall to the bottom and the lid came off allowing all 4 to turn themselves into gladiators in the community tank.:shake: It was 5 years ago.:blueworry:


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

yep...they truly want to fight one another if at all possible. Like I said I've seen a betta jump a divider to get to another one nearby and the only reason I housed them with dividers was due to a lack of space to do much else. If they can see each other they'll try to fight and are quite good at jumping to get to each other.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Blue said:


> You might want to avoid this as well.:mrgreen: Why? I had 4 bettas with completely shredded fins after the suction cups peeled off causing it to fall to the bottom and the lid came off allowing all 4 to turn themselves into gladiators in the community tank.:shake: It was 5 years ago.:blueworry:


Dont ever buy one of these, they are to small. Its actually a shame that it was even made. Imagine spending your life in a small bedroom, you wouldnt be happy. Bettas should be living in larger tanks than that.


----------

